Besides HN, where do you go for your latest news? - mmili
======
mtmail
Related "Ask HN: Where else do you get your news?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17707242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17707242)

------
winternett
Reddit.Com I guess. It's great once you sift through all of the inside jokes
and circle jerks.

------
soneca
I don't.

Always a good time to reference an essay that influenced me a lot:
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/hatethenews](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/hatethenews)

------
jryan49
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

------
kmano8
List of twitter accounts I've curated over time. Way to much overhead if
you're looking to dive straight into something though.

------
qnsi
twitter

------
vinny_36
No fucking where !

